# NEW XORG ON FREEBSD 9-STABLE AND 10-STABLE



## kpa (Apr 16, 2014)

http://www.freshports.org/commit.php?message_id=201404161828.s3GISoA3071853@svn.freebsd.org



> ```
> The FreeBSD x11@ and graphics team proudly presents
> a zeising, kwm production, with help from dumbbell, bdrewery:
> 
> ...


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Apr 16, 2014)

Unsure of what action to take after reading in all places about it. (WITH_NEW_XORG) already but no vt(9) yet.   I've sent an email to the lists but unsure if it will arrive (addressing problems for a few days now in a particular webmail).


----------



## wblock@ (Apr 16, 2014)

vt(9) was MFCed to 9-STABLE and 10-STABLE.  There is a sample kernel file called VT.

If you have that kernel config file, WITH_NEW_XORG is no longer needed.  WITH_GALLIUM=yes is still needed for Radeon cards.


----------

